# Funktionsunterwäsche- was fahrt ihr und warum? Erfahrungen gesucht



## aspeiron (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo liebe Biker,

mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass bspw. ein gutes Funktionsshirt den Komfort beim Fahren gerade im Herbst/Winter deutlich erhöht. Die Fahrt gestern mit der X-Bionic war ein echter "eye-opener".

Daher wäre ich an euren Erfahrungen interessiert. Was tragt ihr "drunter", welche Marke, welches Modell, welche Erfahrunge habt ihr, was funktioniert, was nicht, usw.?

Ich beginne mal und fahre z.B.

Rukka Seamless Unterwäsche aus dem Motorradbereich, fällt wahnsinnig klein aus, sehr dünn und angenehm auf der Haut. Hält aber nur wenig warm und ist auch nur begrenzt atmungsaktiv, ich schwitze viel und da kommt die schnell an ihre Grenzen und braucht ne Weile zum trocknen. Positiv ist, dass die auch nach einem ganzen Tag nicht riecht. Im Winter mit dünner Fleeceschicht drüber trotzdem ok.

Harley-Davidson FXRG X-Bionic Baselayer ist da schon ne andere Nummer. Gestern gefahren, das Zeug hält bei 8° im nassen Wald unter ner Pearl Izumi Softshell warm genug, trocknet schnell genug dass man nicht auskühlt. Zudem ist es weniger schwitzig als die Rukka und fällt auch größer aus. Hier ist Größe L größer als bei RUKKA L/XL.


----------



## Shonzo (28. Oktober 2018)

CRAFT "Active Comfort" weil günstig ergattert. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sitzt angenehm und funktioniert gut.
CRAFT selbst empfiehlt fürs Biken eigentlich die "Active Intensity" Serie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspeiron (16. November 2018)

Under Armour Herren HeatGear Langarmshirt: Die Arme sind in meiner Größe viel zu lang, leider. Trägt sich sehr angenehm, leicht kühlender Effekt auf der Haut. Schwitzt man viel so wie ich kommt es recht spät an seine Grenzen und trocknet mMn relativ schnell wieder. Getestet mit Pearl Izumi Select Escape Softshell Jacke.
Ausführlicher Test steht aber erst an.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. November 2018)

1. Merino Tanktop von Icebreaker
2. Craft Active Comfort Langarmshirt

Letzteres hat ein Merinolangarmshirt abgelöst, das ich definitiv nicht vermisse. Das Shirt von Craft fühlt sich sehr angenehm an und trocknet sehr schnell.

Die Baselayer kombinier ich im Uphill mit einem Thermojersey von Fox, bergab kommt da noch ne Softshell  dazu (Fox Attack Fire)


----------



## aspeiron (16. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> 1. Merino Tanktop von Icebreaker
> 2. Craft Active Comfort Langarmshirt
> 
> Letzteres hat ein Merinolangarmshirt abgelöst, das ich definitiv nicht vermisse. Das Shirt von Craft fühlt sich sehr angenehm an und trocknet sehr schnell.
> ...




Auf die Craft Sachen bin ich gespannt, gestern auch ein Active Confort bestellt. 

Kann jemand was zur Active Intensity Serie sagen?


----------



## Shonzo (16. November 2018)

aspeiron schrieb:


> Auf die Craft Sachen bin ich gespannt, gestern auch ein Active Confort bestellt.
> 
> Kann jemand was zur Active Intensity Serie sagen?



Ist dünner und luftiger. Hab ne lange Unterhose davon und nutz sie wenns nicht ganz so kalt ist.


----------



## Baitman (16. November 2018)

Wnter wie sommer trage ich ein enges Netz-unterhemd. Habe da auch wiederum verschiedene ausprobiert. Eines von Northwave, das hat jedoch eine Gummiartigen Stoff und ist im Verhältnis schwer, ein Netzunterhemd von Craft und von Löffler. Das Löffler ist mit Abstand das beste...https://www.loeffler.at/de-at/herren/funktionsunterwaesche/hr-netz-singlet-transtexR-light-14633/

In Winter trage ich noch ein Funktionsshirt darüber, im Sommer direkt das Trikot...


----------



## badbandit (16. November 2018)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Ist dünner und luftiger. Hab ne lange Unterhose davon und nutz sie wenns nicht ganz so kalt ist.


welche ist dünner, bzw. für nicht ganz so kalt? ich such auch gerade einen ordentlichen baselayer für herbst und winter. auf den fotos sieht die "intensity serie" wärmer, enger und vertrauensvoller aus. täuschen die fotos?

edit: oje, und dann gibt es noch die diversen "warm"-varianten. irgendwie muss man für so einen kauf immer ein studium ablegen.


----------



## Shonzo (16. November 2018)

badbandit schrieb:


> welche ist dünner, bzw. für nicht ganz so kalt? ich such auch gerade einen ordentlichen baselayer für herbst und winter. auf den fotos sieht die "intensity serie" wärmer, enger und vertrauensvoller aus. täuschen die fotos?



Die Intensity sind dünner und für höhere Belastungen gedacht als die Active Comfort.

Active/Fuseknit Comfort: Temperatur: kalt bis gemäßigt - Wanderungen, Regeneration, Fitness und lockere Trainingseinheiten
Active Intensity: Temperatur: kalt bis gemäßigt - mittlere bis intensive Trainingseinheiten (Laufen, Langlaufen, Biken, Ausdauereinheiten, Outdoor-Workout)
Active Extreme: Temperatur: sehr kalt bis gemäßigt - für extremes Schwitzen bei kalten Temperaturen

Warm Comfort: Temperatur: sehr kalt bis kalt - leichte Wintersportaktivitäten (Langlaufen, Laufen)
Warm Intensity: Temperatur: sehr kalt bis kalt - Ski Alpin, Winterwanderungen, Rodelausflug

Bei 6-8°C fahre ich z.B. mit Active Comfort + hauchdünner Stretchjacke den Berg hoch (> 1 Std.) und anschließend zusätzlich mit einem Langarmtrikot dazwischen wieder den Berg runter.
Mit der Uphill Kombi würde ich bei einem normalen Spaziergang erfrieren, beim Biken aber nicht weil ich konstant unter Strom stehe.


----------



## badbandit (16. November 2018)

danke, wenn ich also beim bike leicht und viel schwitze und den baselayer für herbst/winter kaufen möchte, dann "active extreme"? ich wollte möglichst im herbst/winter mit einer schicht (max 2) unter meiner fox attack fire pro (noch ungetestet) auskommen.


----------



## Shonzo (16. November 2018)

badbandit schrieb:


> danke, wenn ich also beim bike leicht und viel schwitze und den baselayer für herbst/winter kaufen möchte, dann "active extreme"? ich wollte möglichst im herbst/winter mit einer schicht (max 2) unter meiner fox attack fire pro (noch ungetestet) auskommen.



Würde ich mal so testen. Kommt natürlich drauf an wie dein Herbst/Winter so aussieht.
Als zweite Schicht nutze ich gerne das "THE NORTH FACE Impulse 1/4". Gibts aber nur noch als Restposten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaaf-ww (17. November 2018)

Ich nutze verschiedene Kompressions-Klamotten (Shirts und Hosen) von Under Armour, Heat- und Cold-Gear in Kombination mit Endura MT500 Regenjacke oder Gore Power Trail Thermo Softshelljacke. 
Ich finde damit kann man sich sehr gut für alle Wetterlagen rüsten...


----------



## Hiasi87 (18. November 2018)

Hab seit einigen Wochen von Xbionic das Apani Zeug und nach den ersten Test die letzten Tage muss ich sagen das Zeug is wirklich gut.


----------



## aspeiron (18. November 2018)

Gestern die erste Probefahrt mit der billigen Craft Mix&Match Baselayer gemacht. Fällt sehr gemütlich bis groß aus.
War mit dünnem Herbst Trikot und wie immer Pearl Izumi Softshell unterwegs. 
Trocknet relativ schnell ab und ist angenehm auf der Haut. Nach der ersten Steigung zu Beginn der Tour mit reichlich Höhenmetern hat es nur etwa 10-15 min gedauert bis sich die Kombi endgültig klimatisiert hatte. 

Das Paket war frisch aber passend für die zwei Stunden umme Talsperre bei 6 Grad und fiesem Wind.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (18. November 2018)

Habe auch die Active Extreme 2.0 von Craft und bin sehr zufrieden, hab auch die Mütze davon für den Kopf. Bei unter 8 Grad ziehe ich darüber noch ein Thermohemd von Lidl und als Jacke die Fribus Softshell von Molon Labe.


----------



## Goddi8 (18. November 2018)

Für den Winter gibt es meiner Meinung nach nix besseres als 
https://www.brynje-shop.com/index.html?language=de


----------



## Bench (18. November 2018)

Ich hab mir auch mal ein Brynje Netzshirt bestellt und kann dann berichten.

Letzten Winter hatte ich zum Skitouren zwei Baselayer Shirts aus Merinowolle von Icebreaker, und fand ich schon ziemlich gut.
Früher musste ich mich auf dem Berggipfel immer obenrum komplett umziehen. Da musste ich nur die dünne Jacke gegen ne dickere tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (18. November 2018)

Im Winter Merino, von nicht gemulesingten Schaafen.
UnderArmor Heatsink für die zwischenzeit.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Powermaniaxx (19. November 2018)

Ich suche eine neue 2. Schicht, welche ich über die Craft Active Extreme drüberziehen kann. Funktionskram von Lidl ist leider nur Baumwolle und wird nach 1 Stunde durch den Schweiß kalt, Nachteil Baumwolle halt, was beim Bikes eh schon nix zu suchen hat. Jacke hab ich Molon Labe Fribus Softshell mit aktiven Rücken. Bis 5-6 Grad reicht die Craft und die Jacke allein wunderbar, aber unter 5 Grad ist es mir etwas zu kalt.

Jemand deinen Tipp?

Was aus Polyester oder etwas mit Merinoanteil?

Überlege vielleicht sowas: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/f-lite-merino-langarm-unterhemd-9605?varid=59489


----------



## Sickgirl (19. November 2018)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Für den Winter gibt es meiner Meinung nach nix besseres als
> https://www.brynje-shop.com/index.html?language=de



Genau, mein Lieblingsteil ist das langärmlige mit dem Rollkragen. Da brauche ich auch kein Buff für den Hals.


----------



## Shonzo (19. November 2018)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Ich suche eine neue 2. Schicht, welche ich über die Craft Active Extreme drüberziehen kann. Funktionskram von Lidl ist leider nur Baumwolle und wird nach 1 Stunde durch den Schweiß kalt, Nachteil Baumwolle halt, was beim Bikes eh schon nix zu suchen hat. Jacke hab ich Molon Labe Fribus Softshell mit aktiven Rücken. Bis 5-6 Grad reicht die Craft und die Jacke allein wunderbar, aber unter 5 Grad ist es mir etwas zu kalt.
> 
> Jemand deinen Tipp?
> 
> ...



https://www.planet-sports.de/the-north-face-impulse-1-4-langarmshirt-herren-grau-pid-49164200/
Hab mal eins für 34 Eur ergattert. Mein Liebling aber leider schwer zu bekommen bzw. falls doch dann teuer.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (20. November 2018)

Ich probiere jetzt mal die Lenz-Funktionswäsche, diese hat nur 41% Merinoanteil und ist vielleicht nicht ganz so warm und trocknet auch schneller, da ich doch sehr schwitze.


----------



## vanbov (23. November 2018)

Ich fahr inzwischen nur noch Falke Funktionsunterwäsche:

Für die Übergangszeit 
https://www.falke.com/de_de/herren-kurzarmshirt-warm-schwarz-3083-3000?size=M

Für die kalten Tage
https://www.falke.com/de_de/herren-langarmshirt-wool-tech-schwarz-6156-3000

Hält super warm auch wenn es völlig durchgeschwitzt ist.
Merk inzwischen erst immer beim Ausziehen, wie sehr ich eigentlich geschwitzt habe.


----------



## aspeiron (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann nun noch zwei Erfahrungsberichte beisteuern:

X-Bionic Invent Longsleeve: fällt eher gemütlich aus, Arme einen Ticken zu lang, gefühlt erstmal schwerer Stoff aber beim Fahren dann wirklich sehr gut, leitet den Schweiß sehr gut ab und bleibt lange trocken bzw. trocknet dann schnell wieder, dadurch wärmt es jetzt im Winter auch sehr gut, Softshell Jacke drüber, nach 10-15 Minuten ist man "eingefahren" und solange man halbwegs in Bewegung bleibt reicht das Shirt aus, getestet mit Pearl Izumi Select Escape und Gore Windstopper Softshelljacke. Unterschied in der Atmungsaktivität der Jacken durch das X-Bionic spürbar.

Craft Active Extreme 2.0 Longsleeve: sitzt gut, Arme aber zu lang, dünner Stoff und toller Scheißtransport, bleibt sehr lange trocken und ist schnell wieder trocken. Im Winter als Baselayer top, letzte Fahr mit Craft Shirt, Trikot und Softshell drüber bei leichtem Regen und 5-6° völlig ausreichend. Getestet mit Pearl Izumi Select Escape Softshelljacke.


----------



## mikol (11. Dezember 2018)

Boxershorts aus Biobaumwolle kann ich nur empfehlen. Durch das schwitzen beim fahren kann die Haut viele Schadstoffe aus herkömmlichen Textilien aufnehmen.


----------



## ghostmuc (12. Dezember 2018)

mikol schrieb:


> Boxershorts aus Biobaumwolle kann ich nur empfehlen. Durch das schwitzen beim fahren kann die Haut viele Schadstoffe aus herkömmlichen Textilien aufnehmen.



Und drüber nen Jutesack ? Und Sandalen mit Cleats ?


----------



## Shonzo (12. Dezember 2018)

mikol schrieb:


> Boxershorts aus Biobaumwolle kann ich nur empfehlen. Durch das schwitzen beim fahren kann die Haut viele Schadstoffe aus herkömmlichen Textilien aufnehmen.



Boxershorts aus Kunstfasern kann ich empfehlen.
Durch das Schwitzen beim Fahren bleibt die Biobaumwolle dauerhaft nass, es kommt zur massiven Bildung von Bakterien, unangenehmen Gerüchen und zur Auskühlung des Unterleibs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NomadsChant (12. Dezember 2018)

Ganz ehrlich: Die Merinosachen vom Decathlon
Je nachdem 1 Shirt + 'Rolli' oder eben nur eins von beiden und ein Windjäcken oder eine Softshell ebenfalls von Decathlon.
Ev habe ich noch eines im Rucksack zum wechseln


----------



## scratch_a (15. Dezember 2018)

Also ich fahre bei kalten Temp. meist als unterste Schicht ein Funktionsshirt von ODLO, als zweite Schicht dann ein wärmeres Radtrikot von Specialized und drüber je nach Wetter Temp. entweder nur ein größeres, dünnes Trikot oder Regenjacke oder Softshell als Windbraker.
Da ich aber leider sehr schnell sehr stark schwitze, bin ich mit der Lösung nicht ganz zufrieden, da ich doch relativ schnell auskühle, wenn es mal bergab oder eher gemütlich dahin geht.

Würde jetzt gerne mal die Netzfunktionswäsche von Brynje probieren. Wie fallen die von der Größe her aus? Mit 183 bin ich zwischen L und XL, normal habe ich eher L (bin sehr schlank). Aber wenn dann die Arme und Rücken vom Shirt zu kurz sein sollten, wäre das auch doof, genauso wenn es nicht eng anliegt.


----------

